# Pics of my garage found 67



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

This was sitting for 2 years in a guys garage after his dad pass a way,He was into computers not cars.His dad had a body off and the car is about ready for paint.The trunk and back seat was full of all new parts,consol,dash,door panels,dash pad,just about everything needed.Not bad for 4500.00 ?http://mikeysgto.shutterfly.com/


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Would you like your money back? I could probably arrange it...... Sweet find


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree nice find!! :cheers


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

very nice find. I have $6000 burning a hole in my pocket that has ur name on it...LOL


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Add my name to the list. That's a nice car.

Bear


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

wow nice score-computer kid should have used some of his skills to look up the value of what he had-


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

WOW, turquois 67 convert with parchment interior, four speed, AC, PB and PS with solid floors and what appears to be a very solid body. Yeah, you scored buddy! :cheers


----------



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice to see there are some great finds still out there. Craigslist?


----------



## 389tripower65GTO (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow..
my first GTO was a convt, and all grey primer too.
Black top, but close enough. It wasn't in as good a conditon
as yours though.
Great find!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Friggin' High Back buckets, too, with reclining passenger side seat. In 35 years of GTO-ing and owning nothing but '65, '66, and '67 GTO's I've never had a GTO with the high back seats, or a rear antenna. What a great find and a great starting point. Paint it the factory color and _drive_ it!! Where's Mitch (TMP) these days..he needs to see this one!


----------



## RustWrangler (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice find! and a great deal to, awesome color combo you hit it out of the park. Congrats!


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Yep, You done good, are you going to have it ready for the Pontiac Uprising this Oct in Wichita????????..:seeya.. Les


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

very nice....how did you run into it? can't imagine it was for sale for too long.


----------



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

I was making a delivery to the guy and he open the garage to let me in and that is all it took.....going from a chevy guy for 40years to a pontiac guy in 1 day...


----------



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

Les, Can you send some info on the Wichita event


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome over from the Darkside.... I check out all the old garages in Royal Oak (home of the old Royal Pontaic)when i am doing construction out that way. Lot of the Pontiac engineers still in the area and would love to run into a similar scenario with a Bobcat or the like.....thats a once in a lifetime, i would say you got it 40% off or better. Probably know this but GTO is on the wrong side of grille...:confused


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

mikey gto said:


> Les, Can you send some info on the Wichita event


This year will be our 23rd Annual Uprising. Dates are Oct 5-6, 2012.. Its a all Pontiac race & show.

Mike you know the GTOAA Nationals are in Loveland, Colo. That's something you might look at too. Will be a big group from Wichita making that drive. That's about as close as a Nationals get without us having to do it our selfs. Which we have done now three times already. Les


----------



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

FNG69 said:


> This year will be our 23rd Annual Uprising. Dates are Oct 5-6, 2012.. Its a all Pontiac race & show.
> 
> Mike you know the GTOAA Nationals are in Loveland, Colo. That's something you might look at too. Will be a big group from Wichita making that drive. That's about as close as a Nationals get without us having to do it our selfs. Which we have done now three times already. Les


Road trip? Mine should be done by then!


----------



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

*A little bad new about 67*

Got the PHS docs today and the interiour should be Aqua not white....I like the white better....


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, white interior with the Turquise exterior is money.


----------

